# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Slic3r 1.0.0 RC1 is out

## Mcbride19

The new slic3r is available !

But the Mac version is broken and can't be used
The 32 bit windows version  , for me , crashes at the beginning of the slicing(with repetier host 0.90C).

 :Frown: 

EDIT: OK it works on mac and windows but on OSX the autorisations must be changed to accept applications from everywhere.
And For all version the default acceleration(in the speed section) must not be set to 0.

----------


## Mcbride19

Ok I made some more test, it seems that there is a lot of problems with the supports. I've just send an email to the author of the software, let's wait and see !!!

----------

